# '06 Rancher 400 AT gear reduction??



## jglover (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello. i'm in search of a reduction to allow me to run a set of 28" laws or zillas or silverbacks. so far, i've been unable to find anything for my model. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

